# Looking for light brown Bachmann Spectrum coupler boxes



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Folks, if you have a spare pair of light brown coupler boxes (Bachmann Spectrum) like in this photo, 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/zubisan/16280157296/
please contact me. Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Good news Folks! My good friend Terry found a pair for me somewhere across the ocean and is going to send them over to me after receiving them in Wales. Many thanks for his friendship and generosity! With best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Zubi KD has a box just about that same color.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dick, Thank you for the info! I did not know that they make other colours than black. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------

